# Mud Room



## James Daniel (Aug 4, 2017)

All of us wants our house to be neat and clean. I have 2 children. During evenings they go out for playing. They come back with their shoes full of mud. It is a hectic task for me to clean the complete house after they get inside. So I'm planning to construct a mud room with custom closets in home's second entrance. I think it will be useful. We can keep benches, hooks & racks, closets, laundry machines etc in a mud room. There is a mud room in my neighbor's house. But that is a bigger one. I just need a small one. I prefer dark tiles in that room, so even if it gets dirty, it can be cleaned easily and the marks won't last on the tiles.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Build me one while your at it please!!


----------

